# Rexon VS4003A 406mm Scroll Saw, any good?



## Walney Col (14 Jun 2014)

Hi. First post here so please be gentle with me. 

I've had my eye on the Rexon VS4003A Scroll Saw for a while now. Does anyone know anything about them? 

The main features that attract me (apart from looks which are reasonably important since it'll permanently in a domestic setting) are the cam-action blade tensioning, the up-front on/off/speed control, the tool-less blade changing, and the claimed depth of cut (57mm). 

The Jet 16 would be a close second choice and I know there's plenty of those in use here but I was really curious as to why I can't find any info on the Rexon which for me just pips the Jet mainly because of the location of it's control panel. Im not fully mobile so little things like that may mean more to me than they might someone else. 

Thanks for any pointers anyone can give me. 

Col.


----------



## Scrollerman (15 Jun 2014)

Hi Col.....Although your first post here, is this to be your first scroll saw or have you used one before ?


----------



## Walney Col (15 Jun 2014)

Scrollerman":2hk1avvy said:


> Hi Col.....Although your first post here, is this to be your first scroll saw or have you used one before ?



Hi. I've have one of those very small spring loaded table top gadgets with a 300mm throat for ever (mine's a kashima but I've seen the same thing branded differently) and for a very short spell recently I had the use of a Erbauer 16" (the ERB110SSW) which appealed to me in the ads but which I hated with a passion when it came to using it - mainly because vertually every control on it was either out of sight or otherwise (with my limited movements) so hard to get to and opperate. Ive only ever done segmentation type work on the kashima but I'm familiar enough with the hobby in general to know that I'd like to do more and better work, especially more intricate fretwork with the possibility of getting into bowls and boxes etc.

Col.


----------



## Scrollerman (15 Jun 2014)

Walney Col":7qfi8ssk said:


> Scrollerman":7qfi8ssk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Col.....Although your first post here, is this to be your first scroll saw or have you used one before ?
> ...



Wow, that segmentation work you did on the Kashima must've been pretty thin given the type of electromagnetic machine you used.
I'm impressed so any chance of some pictures of the results ?


----------



## Walney Col (15 Jun 2014)

Scrollerman":1yewyuwh said:


> Wow, that segmentation work you did on the Kashima must've been pretty thin given the type of electromagnetic machine you used.
> I'm impressed so any chance of some pictures of the results ?


It's not an electromagnetic one, it's got a small motor in the bottom with a cam on the end that pushes the lower blade holder up and down. The top "arm" doesn't move at all but has a spring to provide some semblance of tension on the up stroke.

3 or 4mm is the most that it can reliably cut for more that a few minutes at a time without over-heating. I'm not sure if I can post an image yet. I'll have a go but if it doesn't let me I'll attach one later.

Col.


----------



## Walney Col (15 Jun 2014)




----------



## Walney Col (15 Jun 2014)

I wouldn't swear to it but I think I've added the images this time.

Col.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (15 Jun 2014)

A very warm Welcome to the forum Col,your pics have arrived and very impressive too.Looking forward to seeing future projects. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## Walney Col (15 Jun 2014)

Thanks for your kind words Bryan.

Sadly it doesn't look like anyone knows anything about the Rexon which is a shame because to me it ticks all the right boxes.

Col.


----------



## jonluv (16 Jun 2014)

The Saw looks good , the controls are in a good place, it has variable speed and takes pinless blades and an induction motor that is twice as powerful as most saws and a cast iron table that is most desirable.Put a good blade in and I'm sure you will get some good cuts

For £95 this looks to be a good buy go for it


----------



## Walney Col (16 Jun 2014)

A quick update... it appears that screwfix has decided for me. The VS4003A saw was out of stock at my local branch so I rung up to see if they could get one from another shop only to be told they're out of stock of that particular model everywhere and won't be getting any more.

So it looks like I'll be getting the Jet after all which I'd say isn't a terrible a second choice. 

Cheers.

Col.


----------

